# looking to buy birds ...



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I live in Mankato, MN and I was looking into buying some training birds for my two labs .......I was thinking pigeons, pheasants and ducks ......dead or alive .....if anyone could give me some info about possible locations and prices on some birds that would be most appreciated.....

thanks


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Buettner's in Webb, Iowa have ducks and pheasants for sale.

Dan


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 9, 2007)

We have 160 ringneck pheasant for sale (adult, flight conditioned). Will deliver to Bismarck ND. $10/bird
406-765-7703
Jay


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

If you're looking for barn pigeons just for planting, let me know what you want and what your price range is.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I second Buettners. They make a lot of deliveries into MN and have great birds.


----------

